
Thoughts on AWS API Gateway - sinzone
https://medium.com/@peterbsmith/thoughts-on-aws-api-gateway-82c681e85d02#.2omaagzbu
======
pmontra
My short experience with AWS API gateway is that you can't configure it by
hand even to expose a single GET request. I was putting it in front of an AWS
Lambda function. It took about 10 curl calls bouncing long ids and tokens from
one to the other and it didn't work. My fault for sure, I made some mistakes.
Then I automated the process using one of the several tools that were born out
of necessity, I suppose, and it worked. Amazon should take care of the
developers of those tools or deliver their own convention over configuration
tool to make the deployment at least as easy as writing a Rails route file, or
a Flask / Sinatra one.

